# Hey from France!



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful photographs of your beautiful animals! Welcome Samantha! (that is my daughters name!)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! We have several members from France that participate on the forum.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!! Nice pictures.


----------



## xxArkhamxx (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you enjoy my photographs 
And I hope I'll improve my English here, but that's cool if there are other French people !


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the photos of your animals  welcome to the forum


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum!!

Beautiful horses (and dogs). I would love to see photos of barns, tack, riding areas and towns from where you live. 

I am lucky to have been able to go to France. However, many people haven't had that opportunity. We all like to visit other countries through photos.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your animals are beautiful!!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum, Arkham! Beautiful photos!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Bienvenue!! J'aime les photos!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you 
your horses are very nice


----------



## xxArkhamxx (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Well actually I don't have so much landscape photographs, but I'll take some! 

Here's what I see when I wake up


----------

